# Oregon Inlet



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

How are the conditions at Oregon Inlet beach for driving?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Haven't seen any vehicles out there,at high tide in many conditions,as of now seems washed over. Looks like there could be some area to drive at low tide,but again,haven't seen any vehicles out there in a while..


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Be careful where you enter*

I haven't been there since the last nor'easter, but my son and I tried entering at Coquina Beach and heading south looking for some new holes. We wound up driving inland of the stakes because there is no beach in several areas heading south. Obviously we came out at the Camp Ground entrance.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Capt Kim*

Looked at OI while driving over this morning at semi low tide. Looked to be a bit of driving room,more than at high anyway..  

Man,you guys ought to see the point! That thing is WAAAAAAAY out there!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Looked at OI while driving over this morning at semi low tide. Looked to be a bit of driving room,more than at high anyway..
> 
> Man,you guys ought to see the point! That thing is WAAAAAAAY out there!


Photos please....


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Dd*

We didn't have any problems once we got around the camp ground access. The problem areas were between the Coquina Beach access and the camp ground. (Some day I'm going to learn the ramp numbers. I think they are Ramps 2 and 4.)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Capt. Kim CG Ret said:


> We didn't have any problems once we got around the camp ground access. The problem areas were between the Coquina Beach access and the camp ground. (Some day I'm going to learn the ramp numbers. I think they are Ramps 2 and 4.)


When I was down New Years I stopped off at Coquina on my way out and there were some tight spots then.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Looked at OI while driving over this morning at semi low tide. Looked to be a bit of driving room,more than at high anyway..
> 
> Man,you guys ought to see the point! That thing is WAAAAAAAY out there!


I can't wait to see that! It's been cut off short for several years.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm hoping Jam will chime in here,cause he gets to see it on a "dayly basis".. 

Gonna try and get a digital tomorrow,Clay..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Capt. Kim CG Ret said:


> We didn't have any problems once we got around the camp ground access. The problem areas were between the Coquina Beach access and the camp ground. (Some day I'm going to learn the ramp numbers. I think they are Ramps 2 and 4.)


 Capt Kim if you could make it past the range finders on high first of last week,then you're a better driver than I am,or you got a duck...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Been lookin cold and windy, water is real real cold still. Its supposed to go south for a couple of days so that should start to bring up the water temps. . Its not set up like last spring the bars are for all intensive purposes are gone. If we get some good hard S SSW for a couple days might stack them up again. They are there but they have been topped. Lots of openings faceing S SW & SE ESE E. Last spring if it wasn't for the bar we were blocked off all around so it looks more open. I'm freakin chompin @ the bit...JAM


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

As Am I.

In fact, I'm going to try in front of the house for a while this morning and then head down to OI to have a look around. 

We arrived in Nags Head on Monday and have been busy getting moved in since. The better half is out shopping, so I'm escaping before she gets home and puts me back to work. 

Man I can't believe this is Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Salty Dog,it's probably ok now,as winds have finally let off a bit. The last two weeks have been bad as far as overwash and such.. Of course you should be able to tell that by all the bulldozers on the beach road..


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*if you could make it past the range finders*

DD, Not sure what the range finders are. I am talking about the stakes the NPS put in the ground to keep you out of the nesting areas. I figured there weren't any birds there the end of January and my son did not want to drive his new Toyota Quad Cab through the surf. So we were significantly on the other side of those stakes. It was a calm day. If the wind was blowing NE like it has been much of January and February, we would have been on the tops of the dunes or needed one of those National Guard DUKWs.

My usual spot in Nags head is almost gone and I don't see any structure/bars where there used to be lots. I can't believe how much of the beach is gone! Looking at all of the work they are doing on the beach along Hwy 12 in Kitty Hawk and the houses lost there and in South Nags Head, I think this is one of the worst winters I have seen. But I have only be coming there since 1991.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Photos please....


 Here's one of the point from inside the hook. Note the last truck,then note last "dot" after the truck,that is the "real" last truck..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Lookin preety good huh Kenny? Think we'll catch any fish? I kinda liking how it looks, could use some hard s sw to hook it back around to the E a little more but it looks promising.... JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jam*

Check out this pic of opening on S side of point. If it stays there,that's where the bite will start,IMO..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's a pic of the N side of the point,several hundred yrds down..* This is a bar that parrallels the beach with what looks to be deep water slough. I took the pic in front of a little point that juts out and has a bar in front of it with an opening in this huge bar. It could not only be a drum spot,but in June would be a dynamite place to yak some baits over that bar,cobes would almost have to parrallel that bar on their way down the beach.. The spot I took the pic from looked super for 8nbait,shame water temps [email protected]   

Hopefully some of this will remain the same for beach fishermen. BUT,got a feeling when these sw'ers come,it's gonna change a bit.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ken, you have to stop it.....*

Those pictures are starting to make my sticker peck out.  This could be a whole new game. Every time I go someplace, the truck just heads south all by itself. LOL ....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Kenny.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Somethin's happenin'...*

- http://www.oregon-inlet.com/journal/article.cfm?article_id=1027
(Fishing Report from Oregon Inlet 03-05-05...)
"...Today a lone boat found them a short distance from the inlet. They were not alone for long...there were good catches made at several locations from South to North. A number of citations were caught. One boat had three two 35s and a 39. A young lad from Bellhaven, Michael Marslender checked in a 41 pounder at The fishing center..."


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*"Best all year..."*

- http://www.oregon-inlet.com/journal/article.cfm?article_id=1028
(Fishing Report from Oregon Inlet 03-07-05...)
"....Yesterday and today have been the best for striped bass fishing we have had all year. The two boats that fished to day had several 35-36 pounders and two 39 pounders...There has been a lot of bird activity on the North Bar and elswhere. Some of these fish were caught off Nags Head others as far South as Rodanthe."


----------

